# Heated Cambro (too hot?) vs Hot holding cupboard



## cheftalkuser (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi,

I purchased a heated cambro unit for my catering business. I rest my pork butts in it to pull at events. I wanted to rest my brisket in it overnight but found that it just destroyed it. I believe i didnt let it cool enough prior to putting it into the cambro thus it kept cooking (usually just cooled down and wrapped and put in coolbox), does anyone have any experience of using a heated cambro vs a hot holding cupboard/cabinet? Given you can rest pork butts and full packers for 5-10 hrs.. As the cambro does not have an adjustable temp but of course holds it at the safe range of 155 165 / 65-75c it does feel as though its always far too hot to rest meat vs just holding hot for a 3 or 4 hours. Or Ive just screwed up and should have cooled it down to safe temp first.

thanks


----------

